# 66' turn signal switch...



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i am installing a turn signal switch and need to know how the horn relay and turn signal switch pull out of the hub after the wheel is off....it looks like i have all the screws out and its loose but will not pull out ???confused:confused am i missing something??


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The horn disc should pull off the top. The turn signal lever has a screw through the middle of it, take that out. Then the outer switch assembly pulls off and there are 3 screws in the base of it I think. I don't think there is a C clip holding it all on, but the later ones are spring loaded and you have to compress it to get the c clip out.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

GRRRRRRRR!!!! ever want to line a bunch of engineers up and have an execution squad. All engineers should be made to assemble the stuff they design in the real world, not on their nice clean bench. have it all back together now i cannot get the three screws to catch as the backer plate pushes back when you apply pressure WTF!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Try putting an extra long screw in one hole. That should help you catch a thread when the plate pushes down. THEN, hold the long screw up, to hold the plate forward, install the other 2 screws ( get your daughter to help). THEN remove the extra long one, and replace it with the proper length one.....E


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

you the man E.....sometimes when your frustrated its hard to see the forest for the trees. Just taking an attitude adjustment break, will look for a long screw with the proper thread in my ever growing bolt can(s).


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I know the feeling......:willy:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

ok one problem solved 6 more pop up, still no signals or brake lights....tested 8 pin column harness from dash and i only have power on two pins, should they all have 12 volts?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

2 sounds right, 1 to the blinker hot, other to the horn hot. Reconnect the harness and check that you are getting voltage to the flasher unit. Do you have the schematic. It took me a few days to get most everything working under the dash of my 66, and now I need to disco it all to remove the dash for paint.:willy:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Troubleshooter for brakelights: Pull the plug off the brake light switch. run a test wire from a 12v source to both sides of the plug wires (1 side at a time). Check to see if the brake lights work. This will eliminate a lot of connection testing rearward. Also you gotta get Classic Car Wiring . Com : Home of the original color laminated car wiring diagram 917-861-9131 the best $25 you will spend! Eric


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

have full power to my brake light switch one on one leg and my blinker module on both legs and still nothing, will need someone to give me a hand (foot) to check it farther down the line.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Are you SURE your tail light sockets are well grounded and wired correctly? Another problem area is the connectors thru the fire wall. Also where the floor (flat) harness connects fuse box and rear light harness....Hard to help not being there. E


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

those are my next checks before i take out the back seat to get to the ribbon....there has been some splices made in the trunk so i will check those first


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You could luck out there....a lot of people don't know how to make a good crimp....and also get corrosion if not sealed well (fingers crossed for ya') E


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

wish you were close E, can build the whole car but a few damn wires got me all frustrated


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey Brian I wish I could help. It really is one of those things you just have to chase every possibility till you get lucky and find the one that's bad. I will chime in with everyone else, go from most common to least common, or easiest to hardest, check them off one by one till you nail the one that's got ya. 

And relax, don't let the chasing your tail get to ya. 

Lastly, EVERY TIME I see your car, or you post pics in a thread I am just awe struck by how sexy that Tempest is. I mean that is a good looking ride. A perfect example of what CAN be done with these cars if you try hard enough. There are just so many nice cars on here but there are a few, yours being one of them, that just rise to the top. 

I can't say enough about how sweet that beast is. 

So chill you'll whup this issue too. I have faith. 
:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

LOL...thanks Purebred, i am a general contractor by trade so i know KISS (Keep It Simple Stupid) i can wire a friggin house but look at a car wiring diagram and all i see is way to many wires. i will isolate it and figure out whats right and sooner or later all i will be left with is whats wrong. Thanks for the compliment on the car, had a picture in my mind when i started the project and it came out pretty much spot on, maybe a little better than i hoped for with all the help and suggestions i hashed out on here. You know until i got into this car I had'nt wrenched on a car in 20 years, and sometimes i walk through the shop and just think to myself "how did i do all that in 10 months" so i guess if you have a vision, and the drive (kids off to college, and a slow winter) theres not much you cannot do. keeping an eye on yours too.....i know you will do that car proud.....:cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Did you do what Eric said and jumper across the plug with the pedal switch disconnected? Then go back to the harness in the trunk and see if you have voltage back there on the brake light wire, or turn on the blinkers and look for the flashing 12 volts on your meter, right and left, dif wires from the brake light switch? If your ribbon cable is bad, you can run some new 14 gauge wires back and hook them in. I think there is a main connector up on the wheel well, check for voltage there, then work your way backwards. Or stick the probe in the light, if you have voltage, then its a ground issue.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

did not get to it last night, back was killing me from the previous night under the dash....am on it today, the car will not win this balttle....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I have found, that when spending a substantial amount of time under the dash in our cars, that it is easier on the spine/backal system to remove the driver seat 2 bolts and 2 nuts = 4 minutes. Lay down an old blanket and dig in......nothing worse than a blown out disc, or messed up back. Eric:willy:


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Amen!


----------

